# 7 points in 7 days!



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Barbie has been on a roll lately. Last week was our breed national so Barbie was in Sacramento all week with her sisters and their breeder & handler. She had a good showing at the national and even won her class. Our national was followed by 2 breed specialties and the Del Valle all breed show. She did well throught the week and finished up her trip on monday with a Best of breed and 4 point major. 

This past weekend I was handling her at KC of Riverside show. On Sat we won Best opposite sex and picked up 2 points. On Sun we got winners bitch for 1 point. Now we only have 1 more point to go till Barbie's a champion, woo hoo!

Sorry no pictures yet, once I have some to share I'll be sure to post them.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Fantastic. She's really burning up the ring. Hope that last point isn't like the last pound when you're dieting. LOL Just kidding. She'll burn that down in no time.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Are you sure about the *Monday results?* The class bitch on Monday who was Winner's Bitch won only a 3 pt major, and she was not Best of Winner's or Best of Breed. *The Sunday show*, the Winner's Bitch won a 5 pt major, and was Best of Winners, but still not Best of Breed on that day.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Barbie is my Afghan Hound  My Cavalier's name is Davy. I used to show him but he is now retired. I haven't gotten the cahnce to add Barbie to my sig so can understand the confusion. Here's *Monday's Results* for Afghans.

Our show this comming weekend in the city of industry has a major entry on saturday and 2 pt entry on sunday. Hopefully the major will hold and Barbie or her sister will be able to finish her championship with a bang. Both barbie and her siter Courti are 1 point shy of their championship. Thier sister Queenie already finished her championship at the Santa Barbera show with her 5th major.


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Congrats!! My puppy got 7 pts in 7 days too this month maybe it's a trend! hahaha I wouldn't expect it to happen again but it was nice when it happened  Good luck on your last point. Are you going to start for her GCH once she's finished?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Tami said:


> Are you going to start for her GCH once she's finished?


She will be kept out and specialed until she's bred, but we're not going to particularly aim for a GCH. If it happens, it happens, If it doesn't, it doesn't. Getting a JC title on her is the next goal, but she needs to mature a bit more before she ready for it. She did a lure test at the national, to hopefully earn her JC, but she got intimidated by the hunt master and ran straight back to her handler.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Well that would explain it all, huh? Congratulations, that's a very nice 7 points!!


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

What do you need for a GCH? And what's a JC? lol, I don't know any of the competitive abbreviations. You had better post some pictures soon!


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

congratuations!!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

waterbaby said:


> What do you need for a GCH? And what's a JC? lol, I don't know any of the competitive abbreviations. You had better post some pictures soon!


GCH=Grand Champion. To earn a GCH your dog must already be a champion and compete in the BOB(Best of Breed) competition. They have to earn 25 points with at least 3 majors under 3 different judges and the remaining points earned under at least 1 additional judge.

JC=Junior Courser. In the Junior Courser test the dog runs alone and has to run at least a 600 yard course with 4 turns under 2 different judges. To get a qualifying score the dog must run with enthusiam and without interuption. They also have to be at least 12 months old before they can compete in any AKC lure coursing event.


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

animalcraker said:


> GCH=Grand Champion. To earn a GCH your dog must already be a champion and compete in the BOB(Best of Breed) competition. They have to earn 25 points with at least 3 majors under 3 different judges and the remaining points earned under at least 1 additional judge.


They also need to have 3 wins where they defeat another CH.  One of my dogs just needs 1 more win over a CH and we'll be done. Not sure what we'll do with him then. I want to start performance w/him and shelties have a century club for dogs w/100 BOBs maybe we'll try for that LOL

Good luck w/your girl. Lure coursing sounds like a blast


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats on the great wins! You have a lovely group of dogs. Hopefully that last point will come easily.


----------

